

China's air pollution is causing at least 1 MILLION premature deaths a Year - gamechangr
http://qz.com/69852/chinas-air-pollution-is-causing-premature-deaths-and-an-expat-exodus/

======
anigbrowl
Fix your headline. It's causing deaths, not killing them.

~~~
gamechangr
Good catch!

at first I thought I would go with

"is killing 1 million people prematurely" , but then changed it back :)

